
Facebook Wants To Own Idea Of Crowdsourced Translations - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/26/facebook-files-for-patent-on-crowdsourced-translations/
======
edgutman
Cheering for the open source solutions instead:

<http://socialsourcecommons.org/toolbox/show/1107>

Live: <http://www.dermundo.com/reader>

------
mtpark
Missing from the title is that this is restricted for social networks only (or
at least that's my read of it).

If it were for general cases, passing this patent would be highly disturbing.

~~~
benatkin
Many web applications can be considered social networks. Restricting it to
social networks wouldn't help me rest much easier.

------
onreact-com
Owning ideas is just a wrong concept. I'm glad it did not exist back then when
the first human had the idea to drink water.

------
rizzn
Good luck with this quest.

Hi5 has been pioneering this concept for ages.

~~~
rizzn
Citations (podcasts and posts from '08 where I talked about it / talked with
devs from Hi5 on their translation efforts):
<http://mashable.com/2008/04/24/hi5-podcast/>
<http://mashable.com/2008/05/21/hi5-crowdsourced-translation/>
<http://mashable.com/2008/04/29/hi5-growth/>
<http://mashable.com/2008/02/29/podcast-opensocial/>

